# 25k miles!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$1100 for new tires on the cube. Old tires had 4 broken belts! Thursday we needed to use my drain cleaning truck for the first plumbing job while my Master had his slicks replaced, honestly I’m surprised we survived winter!

At about 35mph it started shaking like crazy! So we left my truck at our mechanics. Good deal, but F! Money goes out as fast as it comes in it seems! Firestone, 8 ply.

Just after $1100 for breaks on the power wagon.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Chalk it up to the cost of doing business. Raise prices if need be.


Once my van was shaking like Elvis at 55 MPH. After {2} new tires, it was smooth sailing.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey sights 

What year is your power wagon?

I’m looking at an 2018


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> Hey sights
> 
> What year is your power wagon?
> 
> I’m looking at an 2018


Mine is an ‘11. My Master’s power wagon is an ‘18. Honestly I really like his, I’m not totally sold on the new hemi.... it’s one of those that when at crushing speeds it drops to 4 cylinders.

Don’t get me wrong, his has more balls and gets better mileage than mine... and both will cherp the tires on a dry day. 

If the ‘18 is still new, get the lifetime warranty. Between the two of us, we’ve only had to use it once on mine. Some mechanism that allows the rear suspension to unlock went bad... twice. Second time was less than a month after they fixed it. Didn’t affect normal driving though.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I spent over 6200$ in repairs for the van in 2018. And I did 90% of the work my self. Bringing it to a garage would probably tip the scale over 10K to 11K.

That's why I gotta charge customers a lot to pay a lot of overhead.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I spent over 6200$ in repairs for the van in 2018. And I did 90% of the work my self. Bringing it to a garage would probably tip the scale over 10K to 11K.
> 
> That's why I gotta charge customers a lot to pay a lot of overhead.



honestly with that much spent on repairs you should have a new truck and your monthly payments would be way less than your repairs and you would have a safe and reliable truck...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Food for thought*

Lets assume that a new truck costs 60,000 dollars.

You've set 7 years as the life of the truck and depreciate it over that time.

60,000 divided by 7= $8571 per year. You're annual charged hour sheet is showing 1425 hours. 8571 divided by 1425 = 6.01 additional per hour needs to be charged to buy the truck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Lets assume that a new truck costs 60,000 dollars.
> 
> You've set 7 years as the life of the truck and depreciate it over that time.
> 
> 60,000 divided by 7= $8571 per year. You're annual charged hour sheet is showing 1425 hours. 8571 divided by 1425 = 6.01 additional per hour needs to be charged to buy the truck.



a new chevy 3500 extended van is around 35k....and if you dont have to spend 6 to 10k a year in repairs ..then add in lost time to make money and your time labor and aggravation to the mix..its a NO additional cost to buy that new van...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I bought a new 2017 Chevy 2500 v8 In 2018 for $27k.

It came loaded with shelves and dividers, 11k miles on it now which isn’t bad for 14 months of work.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sights
> ...


I will definitely look into the extended warranty, 
The power wagon is hard to find in Cali. 
I may take a road trip.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I will definitely look into the extended warranty,
> The power wagon is hard to find in Cali.
> I may take a road trip.....


I average 12 city, He mostly dives highway and gets about 19. I love mine! Matter of fact, it’s probably my favorite truck that I’ve ever owned, and I’ve owned pretty much every brand out there. Not saying I have a couple close 2nds. You won’t be disappointed one bit!

Although you probably won’t ever use the heated seats/steering wheel option, but that’s nice out here....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Lets assume that a new truck costs 60,000 dollars.
> 
> You've set 7 years as the life of the truck and depreciate it over that time.
> 
> 60,000 divided by 7= $8571 per year. You're annual charged hour sheet is showing 1425 hours. 8571 divided by 1425 = 6.01 additional per hour needs to be charged to buy the truck.


Maybe for a large outfit it makes sense because you actually make those hours. For me it's way WAY less hours.

Remember you guys pay half of what it costs us. These next number are just what I've seen in 5 minutes looking on ads. Average price for a GMC Savana is 46K. Now I need AWD for winter or forget going to work when it snows and I also need side doors on the driver side. Those side doors are probably a custom order. I'm real lucky I have side doors and AWD, not a single mechanic I spoke too ever saw one like mine. Bring that a total of a guesstimate of 60K That's a lot of dough!

Guesstimate over 1300$ in monthly payments(5 years) including insurance and I would have to work 2-3 weeks each month just to pay the truck. Where and how the F do you make that much money???? Seriously there would be months I would have to deprive myself from putting food on the table.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a new chevy 3500 extended van is around 35k....and if you dont have to spend 6 to 10k a year in repairs ..then add in lost time to make money and your time labor and aggravation to the mix..its a NO additional cost to buy that new van...


I had to spend that much because I has to overhaul the tranny 3K, tires and rims 1.5K, new brakes parts etc.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

All of you guys doing the math are correct for the most part except HE IS USING CANADIAN DOLLARS. His costs only look higher. His rates are probably much "higher" too.






.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> All of you guys doing the math are correct for the most part except HE IS USING CANADIAN DOLLARS. His costs only look higher. His rates are probably much "higher" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true. It’s the reason all our talking heads from Hollywood never follow up on their promises to move to Canada when a Republican is elected.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> All of you guys doing the math are correct for the most part except HE IS USING CANADIAN DOLLARS. His costs only look higher. His rates are probably much "higher" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually as a fact even if our prices look bigger I read an article or a legit marketplace show that said Americans pay on average 50-80% LESS than us.


----------

